# Pigment print



## Bipul (Jul 27, 2012)

Dear All, 

Pigment print is the most common print in the textile sector. Actually it is a print quality or types of print. We can do this print by normal screen print, by all over print (rotary print & flat bed printing machine), machine print etc. Pigment print is the cheaper print also. Normally we do this print on light color fabric because if we do this print on dark color then the print will be not clear to us, also the background color will show through the print which is not acceptable. This is the main and only one disadvantage of pigment print.

Pigment print has no hand feels like as rubber print. So, many times buyer prefers the pigment prints. So, during the negotiation of any order with buyer if you found any pigment print in the art work then please check the body color also. In the body color if you found any dark color then clarify the buyer about the limitation of this print. If you fail to convenience the buyer about this limitation then, you need to do this print with discharge print, which is much more costly then pigment print. But the quality will be super and you will lose your money. Discharge print also has some limitations, I will discuss regarding the limitations of discharge print in near future.


If the body color is dark, then we can also use the rubber print which is less costly then discharge print but higher then pigment print. But if we use rubber print then there will be hand feels. The print will be also sticky. Many times buyer didn't like it. But now days we can get some new chemical from market for rubber print which produce very little hand feels. But price of these chemical is much higher than normal rubber print. 
Pigment print is cheaper because in this printing process we mix up the basic color with water to make the require color. Also the screen printer does this print with only one move of scrapper, where rubber prints need three or four moves. For pigment print it is not needed to dry the print on the table by dryer. Pigment print take less time than any others print, which make this print less costly. $1.00 to $1.50/dozen is enough for a two color chest print. During calculate the pricing of print, please consider the number of color not dimension. $0.50/dz is enough for any one color label print (normally which placed in the inner neck as alternative of main and size label)


Regards
Bipul
Skype: bipul1984


----------



## Maverick inc (Jun 16, 2014)

Could you elaborate more on the process of pigment printing ?


----------

